# Grainy Yellow Propolis on Dislodged Feeder Jar



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like cold shattered propolis to me


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

It looks like he needs to refill the feeder jar. If you put in more pollen sub it will plug the holes and you don't need to fill it as often.:shhhh:


----------

